# How Long is Too Long?



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I've hauled show horses from So. CA. to Lexington, KY, over 2000 miles with absolutely no problems. We took several days and stopped over nights and let them out to lay flat and graze on the way, and of course, stopped every 3-4 hrs on the way to water, feed and just check on them. It was no big deal. BUT, these were horses that were getting hauled SOMEWHERE pretty much every week.


----------



## WhattaTroublemaker (Aug 13, 2013)

I'll be hopefully taking my guy on a 4100 km cross country trip, so I believe if it's done right you're fine.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

So much of this depends: depends on your horse (good traveler or does s/he stress while hauling), depends on your driving skills, depends on the roads (windy and/or poorly maintained is a lot more stress than smooth highways), depends on the trailer (room to drop head? crammed in like a sardine?).

We routinely haul 4-6 hours, stopping to offer water when we get fuel (they have hay at all times in the trailer). On longer trips (10-12 hours), we plan a couple 30 minute rest breaks on top of the fuel stops. All of our horses are seasoned travelers that eat well during the trip and seem unconcerned. One horse hauled out to the west coast a few years ago (3K miles) and that trip was broken up into several days with overnights at horse-friendly B&Bs which provided turnout.

I would choose the college that is going to best set you up for success in life and then worry about the hauling details after you are accepted.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

People move all the time and move their horses across the country. I wouldn't even worry about it or make that part of your decision. 

If you decide to take your horse with you, figure out the logistics later. Your horse will be fine.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

The hours you are listing as 30 hours and 7 hours respectively are driving in a car.
Driving a 2 horse trailer pulled by a pick-up truck or large SUV are going to be considerably more.
Speeds must be slower and more care needs to be taken when hauling livestock.
Can hauls of this length be done by a regular trailer and truck...sure, but you_ must_ plan accordingly for it.

Before you go thinking 2 horse trailer, think horse transport company.
You have nothing to lose by making some phone calls for information.
It might actually be cheaper than you think when you figure excessive gas, stops, overnight sleeping arrangements needed, human food....
There is a lot that goes into hauling distances when everything goes perfectly, and then you better plan for the unplanned incidences and be well-prepared to handle them away from home in unknown areas of travel and "help" around.
:runninghorse2:....
_jmo..._


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

If a horse travels well and you use a reputable company to do the job I don't see that as the thing to be most concerned about. One of our horses went back and forth from New England to California with the previous owner when she went to college there. The horse coped just fine with the trip - they shipped her by air - but I don't think she coped so well with settling in to a very different type of management regime. If your horse is used to spending a lot or all of its time outside in a decent sized pasture situation you could find that a college barn only offers a small run out in the form of a dry lot and spends more time in a stable


----------



## RedDunPaint (Aug 23, 2015)

Wow, thank you for all of the replies! That helps me out a lot. 

Yes, I'm picking my college that's best for me first and foremost and will then worry about what I do with Tessa. It just shifts the view a little bit if I'm able to take Tess that far away, or if I should put that hope out of my mind. I'll be boarding her in very similar conditions, as it's both cheaper and healthier (in my mind). She's on pasture board right now, so that's what I'm looking for. I'll explore the specifics of trailering and if I use a company, where to stop, etc when I actually know for sure where I'm going.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Keep in mind the climate change from where you are to where you are going to relocate to for school...
And being it is "school", college or university, you also have long breaks of time off...
What do you do then?
Will you leave her 2300 miles away from you and your family with actual strangers to safeguard her care and health... :|
There is much to consider and figure out....

Enjoy exploring and the journey of fact gathering..
:runninghorse2:....


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Let me toss in here, what I've seen from experience. My place is about 15 mins. from OK State University and I get a lot of college kids as boarders. A lot, as in over the years because I don't take in but 1 or 2 per year. What I find is, in their freshman year, they have time for the horse. In their sophmore year it gets tougher and then in junior & senior years it's even tougher and frequently they find they have almost no time for the horse, maybe an hour or 2 on a weekend. If they're in one of the doctorate programs, they can go months without seeing their horse. Frequently, you're better off keeping the horse at home and going out for the Equestrian teams and riding school horses.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

And the further away you are from home you need to consider how often and for how long your visits home will be. What happens to your horse when you are away? Or do you take your horse with you? The further away the less likely it is you will want to trailer a horse every trip if you make several trips that are weekend trips especially since you are going home to visit family. Then time spent with horse can be resented by family. Same if the horse is your reason for never coming home because you can't find adequate care.


----------

